# Tìm hiểu về bệnh viêm niệu đạo nam



## Tuyết 8291 (28/10/19)

_Bệnh viêm niệu đạo nam giới là bệnh gì? Có nguy hiểm hay không? Cách điều trị và phòng tránh bệnh này như thế nào? Đây cũng là câu hỏi được đa số đấng mày râu thắc mắc trong thời gian qua. Được biết đến là bệnh viêm nhiễm qua được nước tiểu, tưởng chừng như vô hại nhưng chúng lại gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe và đời sống sinh hoạt của bệnh nhân. Để giúp các bạn nắm rõ hơn về căn bệnh này, hãy cùng tham khảo rõ hơn qua bài viết chi tiết ngay sau đây:_






Viêm niệu đạo là căn bệnh nhiễm trùng đường tiểu, do chính vi khuẩn gây nên làm suy giảm hệ miễn dịch cho người bệnh. Tuy đường tiết niệu không có vi khuẩn phát triển nhưng có thể gây thay đổi khả năng sinh sản của một số loại vi khuẩn khác, gây nhiễm trùng từ vùng ngoại niệu đạo.
Bệnh này viêm nhiễm thường xảy ra tại đường ống nước tiểu, thường ở phái nam tỉ lệ mắc cao hơn bởi ở nữ giới có niệu đạo ngắn hơn nam. Hơn nữa, chúng rất gần với hậu môn và âm đạo nên dễ bị vi khuẩn có hại xâm nhập gây các bệnh liên quan đến phụ khoa.
Người có triệu chứng mắc bệnh nếu không được điều trị sớm, tiết niệu đạo có thể bị ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng tới khả năng sinh sản ở nam và cả nữ. Để đảm bảo tình hình chính xác của bệnh nên đến ngay nhưng cơ sở chuyên y có uy tín để được chuẩn đoán và chữa trị nhanh chóng hơn.
Viêm niệu đạo nam giới hiện nay đang có số lượng tăng nhanh hàng năm. Hầu như người bệnh khó phát hiện được tình trạng bệnh cũng như dấu hiệu bệnh ban đầu khá mơ hồ nên cần được chăm sóc và khám xét kĩ lưỡng để phòng và chữa trị kịp thời.
Viêm niệu đạo nam có thể có hay không xuất tiết niệu đạo nhưng có ngứa, cảm giác kim châm, tiểu buốt. Viêm niệu đạo nam có thể có nhiễm khuẩn hoặc không nhiễm khuẩn.

Theo chỉ dẫn của trung tâm Kiểm soát bệnh Mỹ (CDC) và ở nước ta đang áp dụng thì thuốc được sử dụng trongviêm niệu đạo nam như sau: giả dụ xét nghiệm vi khuẩn (N. Gonorrhoeae, Ch, Tracomatis) cho kết quả dương tính thì sẽ dùng azithromycin hoặc sử dụng doxyclin kết hợp với cefixim (uống) hoặc tiêm bắp ceftriaxon. Nếu như xét nghiệm vi khuẩn cho kết quả âm tính thì hoãn điều trị. Ngoại lệ, nếu xét thấy nguy cơ bệnh lây truyền qua đường tình dục cao, người bệnh không có khả năng quay lại thì vẫn có thể điều trị theo phác đồ trên. Do tình hình kháng thuốc cao nay không sử dụng fluoroquinolon trong điều trị. Nếu người bệnh tự tiện sử dụng fluoroquinon thì cần xét nghiệm lại vi khuẩn xem có thật đạt hiệu quả không.

Azithromycin cũng là thuốc đặc trị có những khuẩn gây viêm niệu đạo nam không do lậu như Mycoplama genitalium, Ureaplasm, vì thế sử dụng phác đồ azithromycin sẽ có hiệu quả nếu như bị nhiễm hai khuẩn này. Tuy nhiên, Mycoplama genitalium có tính kháng azithromycin cao nên nếu như tiêu dùng phác đồ này mà vẫn còn nhiễm Mycoplasma genitalium dai dẳng thì kéo dài ngày hơn hay thay thế bằng thuốc khác.

Ở những vùng với tỷ lệ nhiễm Tricomonas (trùng roi ) cao, vẫn dùng phác đồ này nhưng nên thêm metronidazol hay tinidazol vào phác đồ.

Có những nhiễm khuẩn niệu đạo nam có triệu chứng lâm sàng nhưng xét nghiệm vi khuẩn cho kết quả âm tính, dùng azithromycin thì các triệu chứng do chúng gây ra cũng giảm đến 85%, chứng tỏ azithromycin có hiệu lực trên những chủng này (Theo Maeda S-2009).

Cũng theo 1 số nghiên cứu vừa mới đây cho biết: Viêm niệu đạo nam do tim la ở người nhiễm HIV thì dùng azithromycin cho kết quả 76,8%, tương đương mang kết quả tiêm penicillin chậm 78,5% (theo Journal Watch Infectious Disease May 5,2010). tương tự trong trường hợp này thì việc sử dụng phác đồ azithromycin là mang lợi.

Sau điều trị viêm niệu đạo nam 3 tháng, cần tái khám, điều trị lại theo phác đồ azithromycin dùng trong 5 ngày, hay doxyclin dùng trong 7 ngày kết hợp với metronidazol dùng một liều duy nhất.

Mục đích điều trị viêm niệu đạo nam là nhằm giảm triệu chứng, nhận diện và chống những nhiễm khuẩn, những bệnh truyền nhiễm qua tuyến đường tình dục, những nhiễm khuẩn không lậu, khiến cho giảm những điều kiện thuận lợi gây bệnh lây truyền qua đường tình dục, kể cả HIV. Azithromycin theo trên như một kháng sinh đa năng đáp ứng được những mục đích điều trị này.


----------

